
Head & Shoulders has a dirty secret - arunitc
http://dirtysecret.greenpeace.org/
======
panarky
Head & Shoulders doesn't appear to contain any palm oil, at least according to
the product's Material Safety Data Sheet.

[http://www.pg.com/productsafety/msds/beauty_care/haircare/he...](http://www.pg.com/productsafety/msds/beauty_care/haircare/head_and_shoulders/Head_and_Shoulders_Clinical_Strength_Shampoo_%2895804498%29.pdf)

~~~
calciphus
You can't let facts get in the way of manufactured outrage!

------
billyjobob
The worst 'secret' of Head & Shoulders is that it doesn't work.

------
Koldark
It wouldn't be a secret ingredient if it was listed somewhere. :-P

------
kjs3
I wanted tread the article, but apparently not only can they not get facts
straight, their shitty dev team can't present the information without enabling
javascript. So...no thanks.

